# Billy Boy bottle



## Bamamom (Sep 14, 2010)

I am having trouble finding information about this bottle. I found it about 30 years ago while cutting firewood with my dad. It is a 6 oz. Billy Boy bottle from the Taylor Long Company in Charlotte, NC.  Anyone know the time period? worth? I could only find a picture of a Billy Boy bottle with a painted label from the 50's but I am assuming this bottle is older than that one.


----------



## epackage (Sep 14, 2010)

I know nothing about it except another one just ended on e-bay and didn't sell for $3.99...... Jim

 http://cgi.ebay.com/BILLY-BOY-BILLY-BOY-Soda-Taylor-Long-Charlotte-NC-/230523146450?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ac4010d2


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey Mel,

 Welcome to Bottleville. Thanks for bringing this deco soda. You might ask the moderator to move it to the Soda Section, where I think you might receive better input.

 I think Billy Boy was a Southern Thang. They had locations in Georgia and Lousiana as well. Here's the listings @ gono.com.

 "4	BILLY BOY	 	33	B	1946	NC	Green	7	Red/White	Name(M+N)
 1	BILLY BOY	 	3	B	1954	GA	Green	7	Orange/White	(P)
 2	BILLY BOY	 	22	B	1963	LA	Clear	12	White	 
 3	BILLY BOY	 	1	B	1962	LA	Clear	16	White	 
 5	BILLY BOY	 	66	B	 	NC	Green	7	White/Yellow	Man/Glass/Bubbles(P)(M+N)"

 There's a White ACL 4 sale at a robust price on that electronic auction place.

 There's an X rated model "energy drink" inna can.

Chris Weide wants one. In case you're not gonna corner the market on Billy Boys.

 Taylor Long were the guys that brought you Big Boy Beverages as well, per this previous discussion in the Soda Dept.:  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-191345/tm.htm


----------

